# https://lightroom.adobe.com



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2014)

One of the features of LRm is the capability of sharing a web link to images that have been sync'd to the Creative Cloud (lightroom.adobe.com). The shared image folders can be displayed to anyone with a browser and not simply sync'd to an iPad.  
There appear to be some shortcomings to this that I have not managed to find any way to work around. 

Only Static Collections can be accessed. You can not manage this as a Publish Service and you can not dynamically populate sync'd collections using Smart Collection criteria.
The Website image displays the Caption but not the Title. Metadata is not available to the browser.

Does anyone know if it is possible to display Titles and/or Metadata?
Aside from manually copying a Smart Collection to a sync'd static collection, is there anyway to make LRm sync more dynamic?


----------



## johnbeardy (Dec 15, 2014)

You've not missed anything, Cletus.

One idea is to have a smart collection next to the synced dumb collection - if their numbers don't equal, you can see there's something to remove or add from the latter. Take it a step further and include the dumb collection's name as a "doesn't contain" line in the smart collection criteria, so it's showing images that should be in the dumb collection.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 15, 2014)

johnbeardy said:


> You've not missed anything, Cletus.
> 
> One idea is to have a smart collection next to the synced dumb collection - if their numbers don't equal, you can see there's something to remove or add from the latter. Take it a step further and include the dumb collection's name as a "doesn't contain" line in the smart collection criteria, so it's showing images that should be in the dumb collection.


John, I was already ahead of you with the Parallel Smart Collection.  I did not think to add a "Doesn't Contain".  Great idea.  I'll add that now.


----------

